# ¡Felicidades Laura!



## cuchuflete

*¡felicidades Laura!*


*por dos mil mensajes amables y útiles


*Un abrazo aldeano,
Cuchu
​


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡congrats Laura!*


*for almost two thousand friendly and useful posts


*Un abrazo aldeano,
Cuchu
​


----------



## cuchuflete

¿ya quitamos el 'casi'?

Qxu


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones y felicidades, Laura!


----------



## belén

¡¡¡Felicidades Laura!!!
¡¡¡Nuestra caribeña más querida!!! Gracias por ayudarnos tantas veces y estar siempre ahí y por tu juicio, tu sabiduría y objetividad.

Muchos besos y abrazos y apapachos...(bueno, vale, está bien...también un kilo de helado...)


----------



## funnydeal

Laura:

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tus comentarios y esfuerzos


----------



## Modérnica

Hey Laura,
Congratulations on your quality work --and an impressive Resources collection. Nice body of work, ma'am.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones y felicidades, Laura!


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Laura!!!
Te agradezco mucho por haberme ayudado y corregirme miles de veces


----------



## ITA

Bien Laura!! creo que todavía no nos hemos cruzado pero igual ¡¡felicidades!!Desde Bs As ITA


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones.


----------



## supercrom

No tengo nada en contra de Laur(it)a Nazario, más bien *me* *aúno* a vuestras felicitaciones, pero... ¿por qué hay un mensaje similar, idéntico, gemelo, cuasi clonado en el subforo de Recursos?

Clic en *Subforo de Recursos* para ver el _post_ *¡Felicidades Laura!*.







 ¿No es acaso el subforo de Recursos, eso justamente de *recursos*?, pienso que a */kuču/ *(Q-chu) se le emocionó mucho el corazoncito de tanta felicidad, algarabía y satisfacción de que nuestra gran colaboradora haya llegado a los dos millares de mensajes publicados.

Esto es sólo una recomendación, pero aparte de ello...

*¡Muchas felicidades, Laura N.!*​ 

* Por haber sido y seguir siendo una gran ayuda a los participantes de este foro en continuo crecimiento y por enseñarnos que no debemos temer a los errores ni a corregir al prójimo (próximo usuario en entrenamiento)  .*​ 

*CROM*

P.S. No se olviden de la coma de vocativo.


----------



## lauranazario

Muchas gracias quienes han brindado sus felicitaciones.... y cómo he has hecho reír, Cromteaches. El hilo "clonado" en Recursos (como tú le llamaste) fue un gesto lindo de Qxu para que yo encontrara un "recordatorio" el subforo que co-moderamos con mucho ahínco y dedicación. No te preocupes... ese hilo NO va a ser uno de nuestros recursos permanentes! Ya pronto haremos un '_merge_'. 

Un abrazo,
LauraN.


----------



## supercrom

Muy pronto.....

​


> *¡felicidades Laura!*​





> *por (casi)  tres** mil mensajes amables y útiles*
> 
> Un abrazo aldeano,​





> Cuchu​ ​


​ Ver _post _clonados en: *Resources - Recursos, **Specialised Terminology, **Comments and suggestions* y muchos otros foros.

 Una gracia antes de mi fuga 

*CROM*​


----------



## te gato

CONGRATULATIONS     LAURA !!!!    

karen


----------



## calzetin

Hoy he hecho mi post 500 y estoy   así de contento. ¿Qué contento se está al hacer 2.000? ¿      así?

Felicidades Laura


----------



## Artrella

Felicidades Laura!!!!  Y de paso te mando esta rosita para el día de San Valentín!!!


Besis, Nilda


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Laura!


----------

